# Victoria State Sponsorship after 1 July 2012



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Starting this thread to share timelines for those who have applied for/got +ve state sponsorship from Victoria.

Whosoever has got his/her state sponsorship, please update details like, Occupation Code and How much time they actually took in processing your applications.


Thanks.


Mine:

Applied: 24th August 2012.
Ack: 30th August 2012.
Currently: Waiting???


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,
I have applied for VIC SS on 20/07(with 70 points)...still waiting for the same.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

So its almost 8 weeks over..Good Luck...you should get +ve response in few more days..btw have you submitted EOI for 189 as well?


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey,
Applied on the 10 Sept and haven't yet received ACK as of 13 Sept.


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, 

I have applied for Victoria SS on 2nd August 2012 received acknowledgement on 6th August 2012 with 70 points claimed in EOI. Still waiting .....


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

For me its almost 1 month , got ack in 2-3 days , after that no mail or any kind of contact from VIC , don't know whether they still take 12 weeks to reply or its less now .

applied with 60 points if i get nomination it will be 65.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

*My timelines*

Check my timeline.. should give you enough indication that it would take 12 weeks or more for VIC to approve. Good luck.


----------



## NeoGills (Sep 12, 2012)

i didn't applied anymore, just got visit visa in 2007 and traveled there.`


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

*Help Required*

Hi All,

I have 6+ yrs of Exp in IT Industry. Cleared IELTS with 7.5 across all bands and waiting for Positive ACS Skills assessment.

I have 65 points EXCLUDING State Sponsorship.

I have few questions related to the Visa process. Your Valuable guidance is required.:

1) I have applied for ACS Assesment against "261314 SOFTWARE TESTER". So Software testers can apply ONLY for 190 State sponsorship Visa. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

2) If State sponsorship is the only option I can apply for Victoria and South Australia. Am I right ?

3) Once I get my assessment, Should I file EOI first or should I apply for state sponsorship ?

4) If EOI is the next step, then will I get invitation for 190 visa from the concerned states automatically ?

5) For VIC State Sponsorship, I have seen the eligibility and they ask for $40000 AUD as the savings. Any idea what kind of documents would they accept as a proof

6) I would be travelling along with my wife, so if that is the case then will state sponsorship depends on my wife's Language skills ?

I know I am too far from all these but want to get ready with the necessary documents if any.
Please help me.


Thanks a ton,
HYD -> AUS !


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 6+ yrs of Exp in IT Industry. Cleared IELTS with 7.5 across all bands and waiting for Positive ACS Skills assessment.
> 
> ...


here it goes:

1) Not pretty sure, but i guess so..
2) Yes any of these states.
3) yes mandatory for all other states but for Victoria its optional. For VIC you can even submit EOI after SS, infact they will ask you to do so before sending you SS approval. But no harm in applying for EOI first then SS.
4) No..even after submitting EOI you need to apply for SS separately. Once SS is approved you will automatically get invite from DIAC to apply for visa. 
5) No proofs required, but be honest with funds. You can valuate all your liquid funds + movable/unmovable assets.
6) Nope. Your wife's IELTS is just required for VISA .


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> here it goes:
> 
> 1) Not pretty sure, but i guess so..
> 2) Yes any of these states.
> ...


Thanks a lot mate !  By the way, I am targeting Victoria. So I should select Only victoria at the time of lodging Skill Select. But I am not too sure if I can get invite from VIC at the same SA has little lesser restrictions. Don't know what to do !


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi tshan, r u applying for Vic or SA?


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hi tshan, r u applying for Vic or SA?


Hi Dcm.Rajesh, I am planning for Victoria and what about you ?


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Thanks a lot mate !  By the way, I am targeting Victoria. So I should select Only victoria at the time of lodging Skill Select. But I am not too sure if I can get invite from VIC at the same SA has little lesser restrictions. Don't know what to do !


Although you can apply for multiple SS but better to stick to one at a time, as it may raise questions on your commitment to that state. 

yes SA has lesser restrictions but at same time lesser job opportunities as well.

Better to go for VIC or NSW.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey,
Looking at the NSW state sponsorship webpage, there is a very small list of sponsored occupation codes, dated Sept 2011. Am I missing something? Is there an up-to-date SOL list for NSW?


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Dcm.Rajesh, I am planning for Victoria and what about you ?



I have applied for VIC SS on 18th'Sep and received acknowledgement on 20th,Sep, waiting for the result. How many points do you score? I'm scoring 65 including SS, I heard tht VIC has lots of rejections, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Guys ,

Any news to anyone from VIC . its been 2 months for me i guess they will take full 3 months to reply . Is there any one who applied after 1st july and got result with in 3 months.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Any news to anyone from VIC . its been 2 months for me i guess they will take full 3 months to reply . Is there any one who applied after 1st july and got result with in 3 months.


Hi All,

Is there any one who got Vic SS after July 1st under SOL *'261314 - Software Tester'*. A quick reply would be appreciated.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any one who got Vic SS after July 1st under SOL *'261314 - Software Tester'*. A quick reply would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Friends,

I applied for VIC SS on Sep'18th and awaiting the result. After a thorough research in this forum, it is found that securing VIC SS is pretty difficult, especially for S/W Testing, unless you have exp of 8+ years, I noticed a post from one of the folks in this forum that his nomination for VIC was rejected due to unknown reasons. I'm pretty tensed now, as we have only 2 states offering sponsorship for S/W Testing occupation. In the case of a rejection from VIC, we are only left with SA and for SA, our occupation has already came to Medium Availability from High Availability. This further makes our options narrow. I would suggest you to think twice before applying for SS.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Friends,
> 
> I applied for VIC SS on Sep'18th and awaiting the result. After a thorough research in this forum, it is found that securing VIC SS is pretty difficult, especially for S/W Testing, unless you have exp of 8+ years, I noticed a post from one of the folks in this forum that his nomination for VIC was rejected due to unknown reasons. I'm pretty tensed now, as we have only 2 states offering sponsorship for S/W Testing occupation. In the case of a rejection from VIC, we are only left with SA and for SA, our occupation has already came to Medium Availability from High Availability. This further makes our options narrow. I would suggest you to think twice before applying for SS.


Hi Rajesh, Yes You are right ...! Have just realized that SA has turned their priority for Software testers to "Medium availability" ! 

I am extremely confused now however I would like you to ask couple of questions

1) What is your yrs of Experience ? 
2) Your Education Qualification ?
3) While lodging EOI, have you opted for any state or did you select only "VIC" ?
4) for Finances, is it OK to submit self declaration/should we get it approved legally ?
5) How much projections(finances) you have shown ?


I am S/w tester with 6+ yrs of experience and I am a Mechanical Engineer. So I m very much worried....


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

hy guys. can somebody please explain how does SS work. if a state has sponsored you does it mean they will pay a portion towards your visa?


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Has anybody else got an email from VIC like below?

We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised. 

We apologise for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> hy guys. can somebody please explain how does SS work. if a state has sponsored you does it mean they will pay a portion towards your visa?


Nope nothing like that. SS only:

1) guarantee that your will get invite regardless of your points (but depending upon occupation ceiling)
2) Faster visa processing 
3) bounds you to stay/work in that state for 2 years.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

thanx batman. on average how long does it take for a visa to be processed?


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Rajesh, Yes You are right ...! Have just realized that SA has turned their priority for Software testers to "Medium availability" !
> 
> I am extremely confused now however I would like you to ask couple of questions
> 
> ...


Hi Tshan,

Sorry for the delayed response.

I'm in a very confused state. I have received an email yesterday from VIC stating that they take longer time to process ICT applications, meaning that it can take more than 3 months for them to declare our result. 

BTW, Are you done with ACS and IELTS, Are you about to apply for SS?

Below are answers to your questions:


1) What is your yrs of Experience ? -- 4+ Years
2) Your Education Qualification ?-- B.Sc(Computers)
3) While lodging EOI, have you opted for any state or did you select only "VIC" ?--Opted only for VIC, we cannot opt for multiple states at a time.
4) for Finances, is it OK to submit self declaration/should we get it approved legally ?--No, not required. You will need to declare the amount, no proof required.
5) How much projections(finances) you have shown ?--30000 Aus $


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> thanx batman. on average how long does it take for a visa to be processed?


Depends on type of visa, 6 months for 190 and a year for 189. May take much shorter for some and a bit longer for others. The times given are the service standards for DIAC.

The key to faster processing is having all documents ready so that you provide them to CO immediately they ask for them. Delays may sometimes be unavoidable - such as when medical results are referred. Nothing much you can do to speed up the process in such a scenario.


----------



## ausmoving (Aug 10, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Has anybody else got an email from VIC like below?
> 
> We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.
> 
> We apologise for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.


Hi,

Even I received the same e-mail. I applied for VIC state sponsor on AUg 8th and received ACK on AUg 15. Was anxiuosly waiting for positive reply by Oct 15.  
It looks like for all ICT pending applications, Victoria has sent this e-mail. What does it indicate? :confused2:

I am sure this might have been experienced by seniors in this forum. Please let us know what to expect and what steps to be taken. :juggle::behindsofa:


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Depends on type of visa, 6 months for 190 and a year for 189. May take much shorter for some and a bit longer for others. The times given are the service standards for DIAC.
> 
> The key to faster processing is having all documents ready so that you provide them to CO immediately they ask for them. Delays may sometimes be unavoidable - such as when medical results are referred. Nothing much you can do to speed up the process in such a scenario.


oh wow. i thought it would not take more than 3 months. guess i was totally wrong. thanx for the info


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dear Friends,
My acs is in process and i was researching about vic ss, as i will be soon filing it. My opnion is that since 1 july 2012, the whole process of CS,Skillselect,EOI and DIAC is integrated and made completely computerized. We are no longer to send documents by courier, most of them needs to be submitted electronically, Further, only 100 applications for 190 are processed every month till September and 200 from October, they are throttling it to test the system and once it is tested then it will be more easy, hope it will be more easy once more places are released per month. the reports are available with the qouta stats on skill select site.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

what is 'acs'


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

australian computer society, which validates ict skills


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

tarung2010 said:


> australian computer society, which validates ict skills


lol thank u tarung. it makes sense now


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,
Anyone received accejpt/reject for Vic SS recently? I wonder if the delay in ICT applications (as stated by VIC in an email a few weeks ago) still in effect?


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just applied for Vic State Sponsorship(with 65 points without SS points) and I am waiting for my results. As many of you are senior expats, please let me know what are the things/documentations I should be ready with in case I get an invitation.

+ I am a citizen of India and I have worked in the UK and Australia for about 8 weeks. Should I be getting PCC done in all these countries ?
+ If 'yes' can any one point me how to get PCC for all these countries ? Any pointers/link to the same is appreciated.
+ I am NOT claiming partner points. However I need to show that my partner has got language skills. So I m planning get a letter from her education institution that "her medium of instruction was ENGLISH". Would be enough to get it from institution of study or should I get it from the concerned university?
+ What are the other documents should I be ready with for 190 Visa? Please list the same.

Thanks in advance for your help.
Cheers
Shan.


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

got it, 2 days ago


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

*Skill Select Invitation*

I too got my skill select invitation today. VIC SS was approved on Fri 23-11-2012.


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

*Kindly advise*



Kundu13 said:


> got it, 2 days ago


Hi Kundu

Just saw your post, and need some help with EoI form. I hace a pretty much similar profile as yours:

ACS- Done. Software Tester. Total 8 years experience. However at the time of receiving ACS certi, it was 7.5 years

IELTS- Done. Band 8

The above 2 things have taken a good 6 months. :juggle: What all documents should I keep ready for EoI for VIC, and any tips you want to give me while filling EoI, like the common mistakes made, and more importantly, what mistakes NOT to make !


P.S. Why I ask you for guidance is because no matter how much I read the information on the site, I tend to goof up. e.g my ACS assessment came back to me thrice, and IELTS results successfully came through only after re-evaluation.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Can anybody advice me what are the current processing times for *Non-ICT* occupations?


----------

